# Propain Yuma - Erfahrungen?



## Lamima (25. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke momentan über die Anschaffung eines Zweitrades für meine Tochter nach. Aktuell fährt sie ein Scott Scale 24" mit Starrgabel. Für gröberes Gelände ist das aber natürlich nur bedingt geeignet und deswegen tendiere ich zu einem Propain Yuma. Gibt es hier jemanden mit Erfahrungen zu dem Rad? Insbesondere wie gut die Federelemente mit dem niedrigen Gewicht zurecht kommen und ob es Details gibt, die verbesserungswürdig sind.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## bernd e (25. April 2017)

Hast du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/propain-bicycles.249/
schon mal geschaut oder deine Frage gestellt? 
Evtl. findest du da auch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lamima (25. April 2017)

bernd e schrieb:


> Hast du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/propain-bicycles.249/
> schon mal geschaut oder deine Frage gestellt?
> Evtl. findest du da auch was.



Das Unterforum kenne ich natürlich schon, ist aber mit Infos zum Yuma auch eher dünn - und wenn ich schon einen neuen Topic zu einem "Kinder"rad aufmachen, dann natürlich im Kinderradbereich


----------



## NoSaint_CH (23. Mai 2017)

Vorweg: wir haben keines. Habe aber mal angefragt weil ich an einem interessiert war als Touren-Enduro bzw. präzsier als Tourenbike mit viel Reserve damit man auch mal in den Bike-Park kann ohne sich allzu grosse Sorgen ums Material zu machen (reicht ja schon, wenn die Kleinen so fahren, dass man bei einem Abflug mit viel Schmerzen rechnen muss, zumal wir in der Regel nicht mit Full-Face Helmen und Cross-Ausstattung unterwegs sind sondern mit leichten MTB-Helmen und kleinem Rucksack als minimalen Rückenschutz wenn man mal neben dem Trail landet). Das Fahrwerk vom Yuma ist für den vom Hersteller angegebenen Bereiich top und steckt das weg, mit der Möglichkeit 24" oder 26" Räder einzubauen hat man zudem ordentlich Spielraum für kommende Jahre. 

Das Problem für Touren ist das hohe Gewicht, denn voll ausgestattet dürfte das Rad schnell mal gegen 14 Kilo wiegen (die Enduro-Varianten sind mit Rocket-Ron bestückt, wenn's ordentlich runter geht, müssen da doch einiges schwerere Reifen mit stabilen DH-Schläuchen rein). Zum runterheizen kein Problem, aber wenn man auch mal mehr als nur paar Höhenmeter machen muss, dann möchten nicht mal mehr mässig trainierte Erwachsene so ein Teil bewegen, schon gar nicht, wenn man es mal ne Weile schieben oder über ganz üble Stellen gar tragen muss. Weiter ist die Übersetzung (je nach Ausstattung 10 oder 11 Gänge) nicht unbedingt geeignet Touren abzudecken, bergauf macht's die Rahmen-Geometrie (ist ja bei allen Varianten gleich, Enduro und Downhill unterscheiden sich nur in der Ausstattung) auch nicht leichter. Als Downhill-Bike ist das Ding super und um bisschen zu cruisen reicht das auch, aber bergauf macht man sich und den Kleinen damit wenig Freude. Ich helfe da schon mal bisschen schieben und bin selber froh um jedes Kilo, mein Bike ist mit rund 13 Kilo ja auch schon nicht das leichteste.

Mir wurde von Propain empfohlen für unsere Idee eher ein Tyee mit XS-Rahmen zu nehmen und dies eventuell (falls zu gross) erst mal auf einen 24" Laufradsatz zu stellen (hab nicht nachgefragt, aber vermutlich passt der 24" vom Yuma). Mit 2x11 Gängen und einem tourenlastigeren Rahmen (wobei auch da immer noch ordentlich Enduro-Gene stecken) lässt sich dann das immer noch hohe Gewicht doch eher etwas verstecken.

Als Alternativen haben wir uns mal ein Bergamont Tyro 24 angeschaut welches als Testbike zu einigermassen vertretbarem Preis angeboten wurde  ( http://store.bergamont.de/hamburg/bikes/mtb-fullsuspension/gravity-freeride/big-air-tyro-24/ ) aber das war noch schwerer und mit 1x9 konnte man dann selbst kleinere Steigungen vergessen. Nett und ultra stabil ist das Ding aber gemacht (logsich, bei fast 16 Kilo), zudem wäre uns auch noch ein 26" Rad (nur vorne, hinten bleibt 24") angeboten worden welches den Einsatz auch auf längere Sicht noch möglich macht. 

Letztens habe ich schliesslich noch ein Rocky Mountain Reaper gesehen (http://www.bikes.com/de/bikes/reaper/2017) das war echt cool. Gewicht konnte ich leider nicht in Erfahrung bringen, aber das sah richtig klein aus (unsere Jungs fahren sei sie 8 sind 26" Laufräder, da hat man etwas die Übersicht verloren) und das Gewicht schien einiges tiefer als bei den bisher gesichteten Kinder-Fullies, anscheinend ist es aber ein grosses Geheimnis wie viel das Ding wiegt (keine Infos im Netz verfügbar - und keine Waage zum Check vor Ort). Hier noch paar zusätzliche Infos, falls überhaupt von Interesse http://enduro-mtb.com/rocky-mountain-reaper-das-perfekte-trailbike-fuer-kids/

Für unsere Touren haben sich bisher Hardtails bewährt (haben ein Koba, Vorgänger von dem hier aber mit V-Brake und Mavic-Felgen http://www.koba.ch/bikes/26-racetool-m12,  mehrheitlich XT-Ausstattung und sehr leichter 80mm Luft-Gabel sowie ein Islabike Creig 26 http://www.islabikes.co.uk/products/bikes/item/creig-26 mit 100mm Gabel), die stecken bei einigermassen sauberer Fahreise auch Trails weg wo Erwachsene froh um 140mm Federweg sind. Das Islabike macht uns leider in letzter Zeit etwas Sorgen (Wechsler abgebrochen, Schlag in der Vorderradfelge bei welcher sich dauernd die Speichen lösen und bereits 2. Kette obwohl wir noch keine 200 Kilometer gefahren sind), aber das kommt auch vom sehr unsorgsamen Umgang mit dem Rad und diversen Unfällen (letztens ist auf dem Pump-Track einer mit einem Laufrad reingerannt, das hat der Vorderrad-Felge den Rest gegeben). Gemäss Infos diverser Händler ist die Ausstattung von Islabike richtig hochwertig (für Kids-Bikes natürlich, nicht für XX oder XTR-verwöhnte), nur hat selbst hochwertiges gegen einen LKW keine Chance - da war schon mal ein Hinterrad fällig (Helm war auch Schrott, aber immerhin ist der Kleine mit einem Schrecken davongekommen). Das 24" Beinn ist "einfach so" einem Rahmenbruch zum Opfer gefallen, das Creig steckt bisher auch Enduro-Trails locker weg. Anders gesagt: Fully ist schon OK, aber man muss halt schon wissen was man damit machen will - und bei der sehr Enduro- (bis Downhill) lastigen Auslegung ist das Yuma dann doch eher etwas für Leute welche sich regelmässig im Bikepark tummeln und selten irgendwo hochfahren, das könnte ein bisschen zu viel des Guten sein, wenn man von einem leichten Modell mit Starrgabel kommt und nur "ein bisschen mehr" Reserve möchte. Über die Abstimmung vom Dämpfer muss man sich da weniger Sorgen machen, das passt schon für die Kids (ist ja ab ca. 1.35 angegeben, d.h. ab 30 Kilo dürfte das ohne irgendwelche Anpassungen passen - und falls nötig könnte Propain sonst sicher noch ne Lösung bieten, einfach fragen, die kennen sich bei ihren Produkten bestens aus und müssen nicht um jeden Preis irgendwelche Lagerware loswerden).

Hilft wohl nicht gross weiter, aber irgendwo suchen ja alle irgendwann was, da ist man schon froh, wenn man vielleicht mit Ausschluss-Verfahren paar Modelle aussortieren kann (wenn noch der Preis dazu kommt, wird die Auswahl schon sehr übersichtlich, vor allem wenn die Teile nach 2 bis 3 Saisons und paar Touren schon wieder zu klein werden bzw. man sich was anderes wünscht weil man den Einsatzzweck eben doch nicht so ganz getroffen hat).


----------



## PropainBiker (23. Oktober 2021)

Lamima schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich denke momentan über die Anschaffung eines Zweitrades für meine Tochter nach. Aktuell fährt sie ein Scott Scale 24" mit Starrgabel. Für gröberes Gelände ist das aber natürlich nur bedingt geeignet und deswegen tendiere ich zu einem Propain Yuma. Gibt es hier jemanden mit Erfahrungen zu dem Rad? Insbesondere wie gut die Federelemente mit dem niedrigen Gewicht zurecht kommen und ob es Details gibt, die verbesserungswürdig sind.
> 
> ...


----------

